# Discount fert at walmart.com



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

just found 40lbs bags of 12-0-12 fert for 4.21 per bag.

I just ordered 12 bags. Free shipping to my local walmart so my total was about 50 bucks for 12 bags LOL

Its not great fert, but for the price, "throw'er down, hope for the best" - LCN

just thought id pass this along to anyone else if they wanted cheap fert for lawns or trees/shrubs

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Expert-Gardener-40LB-12-0-12/115954715


----------

